# The Cook's Bible



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently picked up *The Cook's Bible* for review purposes on ChefTalk and I have to say it is a great little book. Not really a professional level work but definately a great book to have in the kitchen if you a getting serious about cooking at home and for friends.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Can't wait to read the review Nicko!


----------

